# Keepsake Treasure Box



## Daris (Apr 16, 2012)

Here is another one that I made recently. This Fish Shaped Treasure box was an easy and fun one to make. I made this one in just a couple hours. I have a cutout plan that you can pickup at my other site over at: woodlogger.com








.


----------

